# At what time do you feed??



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I give mine breakfast between 08 am and 10 am....and then dinner at 18 pm....is the gap to fare?! He is sooo hungry at all times!! I'm going to have to be put away in a mental hospital soon lol.......


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I broke down and gave him half of his dinner now at 15:43 pm....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why don't you split his food into three meals. Breakfast, lunch and dinner will help him stay full. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do 8.30am-9am-breakfast== little snack at 12.30pm like a buiscuit and then meal at 6pm


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I feed mine at 9am then 3-4pm and dinner at 8pm, all meals. Sometimes they get a little biscuit. They are only a little over 7 months but I will always feed them 3 times a day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

mine have breakfast between 7-8 am and dinner 5-6pm with a few training treats and chews in between


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My dogs get fed at 7am, 1pm & 7pm 
( have to give kirby regular meals because of his 
Pancreatitis - so feed them all too  )


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes...I'm going to split the dinner in to two meals from now on then.......breakfast, half the dinner for lunch and the rest for dinner...sounds ok?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the same problem. Angel is always looking for food. It breaks my heart when I put his kibble in a bowl, it looks like such a small amount! But, he will not become obese! For me, that's worse than seeing his meager amount of food in the bowl! He gets the proper amount, plus he gets a treat here and there. 

I feed him at around 7:30 am and 6:30 pm, with a treat in between.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

It depends for Onyx. Usually she eats one big meal so she only eats once a day. She seems a lot less hungry this way but she eats raw so her meal is a workout. Every few days or so she gets two small meals in a day and when she does she eats breakfast at about 6:30 or 7:00 am and the second meal is around 6:30 or 7:00 pm. She also gets treats if we do any training during the day. She has a constant long lasting chew out to work on.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We feed Odie in the morning around 8 and in the evening around 5, but we do a form of free feeding and make sure she eats as much as she wants. If she seemed hungry in the middle of the day, I wouldn't hesitate to feed an extra meal.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

But I can't give my boy extra, he gains weight very easily  I have to watch him like a hawk, hehe..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

And p.s...thank you for responding, all you sweet ladies


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is fed in the morning usually around 8 am. His evening meal is at 3pm and if I do not notice that it is 3pm Jaxx will remind me.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

My kids eat at 7:30-8:00am, then again at 1:00pm and then again at 8:30pm. Little Poptart is on a schedual of several small meals thruout the day and evenning last meal around 9:30pm. Till he gains some weight then will be on same schedual as the gals.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Breakfast at 9, dinner at 5. Tidbit of their regular food at 12:30 and 9/9:30.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't feed at regular times. Harley gets 2 meals a day, the girls get 3 or 4 depending on what it is. (Raw fed) I just space them out through the day, depending on when they are walked etc. Everyday tends to be different, but I believe in only feeding after exercise, never before. So if we are going for a walk in the morning they don't get fed until we get back, if we aren't walking until later they get fed as soon as I get up.
AnnHelen, if Baby is really hungry (and not just trying to wangle something yummy from you!) you can try adding some vegetables to his meals to bulk them out, or giving them as a low calorie snack. Green beans, broccoli, squash, carrots etc are all good healthy fillers.


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

I feed Milo @ 8am - 1pm - 6pm....  and he sleeps around 8pm..


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine only get fed once a day at about 2pm.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for all the posts...my Baby is still hungry, 24/7 hahaha  but he is a activ little fecker, so I guess it's ok


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't mean to beat this good food/bad food thing to death--it's being covered in another thread--but sometimes if it's not what Stella said, and he's not just trying to wrangle a yummy snack out of mommy, bad foods are not filling and can actually be addictive(for lack of a better word). I don't know what you feed, this may not even apply but I thought the info might be helpful.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think I understand what you mean...but i feed him Royal canin Chihuahua adult...and natural meat treats etc....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Royal Canin is not a high quality food. It is carbohydrate based, so full of fillers. By changing to a better quality, meat based diet, he might not seem so hungry all the time.
I'm not sure what foods you have available in Norway, but there should be something that is better than RC.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What I mean is that there are dog foods that are full of fillers, by-products, artificial coloring, etc. that are poor choices to feed your dog. I don't think Royal Canin is one of them necessarily. I have seen it mentioned on this forum before as one that some others feed, but there is a website dogfoodadvisor.com that rates dog food from 1 star being those kind that I am referring to that your dog can eat but never seems to be satisfied on, and they are not healthy choices for them to 5 star being a top quality high protein excellent choice. I am personally not saying that all dogs do well on 5 star dog food as I have recently learned that my Lulu cannot tolerate high protein food as she is not active enough and it is causing as issue with her liver, but that is my diagnosis not necessarily completely the opinion of my vet--just what I believe at the moment based on my research over the last year into nutrition and what I have learned from this forum.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for your feedback on this. I started giving him Orijen a while ago, but it seemed to heavy for him, his poo came out really "fatty" it sounds weird, my english writing is like zero, haha...I speak fluent but the writing sucks, hihi 

So when that happened...I thought to myself that it was too much for his little body...but what do you think? Orijen has noe grains...just meat, proteins...herbs and fruit I think..


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Some people do find Orijen too rich. Can you get Acana? It is made by the same company, but is lower protein I think.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As Stella said, Orijen is often too rich for our little ones. I'd look into Acana or Fromm. Both are excellent and not as rich. My boy has a very sensitive tummy, and he is doing very well on Fromm. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh, thanks so much for the tip!!! Yes I think I can get Acana  bye bye RC 

But will it hurt my boys inside to switch food after over 5 years you think??


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I researched for you AnnHelen because you obviously adore Baby Dior! I was just like you for the first 3 years of Lulu's life. I fed her Science Diet thinking I was feeding her THE best food on the market until someone told me I was mistaken. I looked up Royal Canin on Dogfoodadvisor. They don't have it broken down to give the Chihuahua food but they did give the breed specialty food a 3.5 star--that doesn't sound SO bad. Well, I went to Royal Canin's website and pulled the chihuahua specific food. Here are the ingredients in order of what is most prevalent in the food (I stopped at the 9th ingred.) 1st-corn--That is a TERRIBLE 1st ingred. Poor choice for protein, not natural for dogs to eat, terrible for allergy possibilities--reminds me of a dog eating a bag of tortillas haha! 2nd ingred.-chicken meal--not bad if it's quality chicken. 3rd ingred-brewers rice--why? again, do they think dogs are salivating over a big bowl of rice? No, it's cheaper to make their food. 4th ingred.-corn gluten meal--WHY? All of your quality foods will advertise NO Corn, No Glutens, No Soy! 5th ingred.-chicken fat--OK. 6th,7th,8th,9th ingred.-brown rice, oat groats, soy protein isolates, natural flavors. Out of ALL those ingredients there is NO meat. The closest thing is chicken meal. This is not a cheap dog food to buy. Just like me, you are not picking up some miscellaneous dog food at the grocery store. You are picking a breed specific food that you feel because of their advertising is a responsible choice for your dog that your love. I know you did not ask our opinion on your choice of food, but I guess I put myself in your place that when someone showed me what I was feeding my dog I was thankful and I wanted to do that for you. If I have stepped out of line I am really sorry. I have learned on this forum that dog food is a very personal thing and one food sure does not work for all. I just thought there might be an underlying reason he is hungry all the time.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! While I was doing all my research look what all I missed!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It won't hurt him to upgrade his food, but you might want to introduce the new food gradually.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwwee, you ladies are just toooo sweet !! Thank you so much! I have been thinking about the Rc ingredients before..so when Orijen didn't fit, I just went back to it  but I will get Acana for my Baby. Thank you again, I would have never found it if it wasn't for yoooou <3 you us ladies are something special <3


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwwwee, you ladies are just toooo sweet !! Thank you so much! I have been thinking about the Rc ingredients before..so when Orijen didn't fit, I just went back to it  but I will get Acana for my Baby. Thank you again, I would have never found it if it wasn't for yoooou <3 you us ladies are something special <3


Awesome! I'm glad we could help you and your sweet baby!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

